# Richie0320 Journal



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

Background:
Purchased house & land in 2013. Used to be old farm land, let grown up to smaller overgrowth pines, gum, etc. All the overgrowth was removed and house was put on land. This is the first year I have really taken any care of the lawn. Up to this point I kind of just threw some seed down across the lawn and cut high that was about it, didn't know what I was doing at all. We plan on building a new house on the property in 5 years as well.

42,000sqft of mowable lawn
36,000sqft of lawn I want to take care of
Mainly loamy soil with spots of harder clay/sand
HOC - 4"

2016 - Overseed K31
2017 - Overseed K31 (Both years over seeding it did fill in some barer spots and provided some thickness)
2018 Spring - Aerate for first time, 
Applied Gordons trimec with noticeable results especially on broadleafs and dandelions.
Applied 4oz Tenacity to lawn, discolored weeds but never did a follow up app and they didn't do much.
Applied 150# 24-0-4, noticeable greening to lawn. The usually darker spots are barely noticeable now.


2018 Summer - First soil test done, U of Del FIV conversion to M3 ppm:
P FIV 212 / 1 = 212 ppm
K FIV 70 / .55 = 127 ppm
Ca FIV 64 / .1 = 640 ppm
Mg FIV 71 / .76 = 93 ppm
-August applied 1oz application Triclopyr tank mixed with 1oz application of Trimec(Great results)
-August applied 3oz application Triclopyr to bermuda(Overall good results, TTTF came out ok)

*2018 Fall plan: -Check soil and see how hard it is, if its still solid aerate it. 
-**Big question of 100'x60' area with bermuda to KILL or not to KILL???Bottom right of picture has bermuda.
-Apply Gordons Trimec Classic & triclopyr (Quite a few woody weeds in the lawn)
-Apply 360# Lime to maintain or slowly increase current pH of 6.1
-Apply 150# 34-0-4 to maintain current levels.
-Overseed (I'm trying to get in touch with a local sod company and see what they use or might be willing to sell or go to our local seed store to find a TTTF/PRG blend within a reasonable price since I need so much. Add KBG?
-Apply prodiamine after a few cuts with new seedlings.*

*Questions, comments, concerns or suggestions are welcome and greatly appreciated! I'm still learning alot! :thumbup: *


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

First, Welcome to TLF! Second, I'll alert @social port as to your Bermuda question although I have a feeling I know what he'll say :lol:

Third, nice striping job :thumbsup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I'll alert @social port as to your Bermuda question although I have a feeling I know what he'll say


 

Richie,

First of all I second Pennstater in welcoming you to TLF :thumbup:

The choice of what to do with the Bermuda is a personal one. I'll be as unbiased as possible.

You can cruise over to the warm season section of the forum and find many nice looking Bermuda lawns. They not only look nice: You get to do all kinds of fun stuff like fertilize in the summer and mow with a reel mower. If you like the golf course look, Bermuda is definitely a good fit.

But to me, cool season turf is hard to beat. If you feel the same way, then continue with your plans for the KY31, TTTF, and PRG. But you must kill the Bermuda. Why? You are in Maryland, so that is a complicating factor, but if Bermuda behaves in Maryland like it does down south, then your patch of Bermuda will spread-quickly and thoroughly.

But here's the rub: Bermuda is difficult to kill, and it can easily come back the next season. It is an invasion of the utmost severity. You definitely need a plan of attack to get rid of it. Have you researched options yet?

Now, I should say that there is some talk about possible co-habitation of Bermuda and cool season turf. In my experience, Bermuda does not play nicely with others and will happily take over any area that it can. It doesn't care if you have some nice cool season turf in the way. It is a dominating grass (I have a neighbor who tried the co-habitation method. He now wants to get rid of the bermuda, but it is so entrenched he doesn't see a way out). You can look into that option if you wish, but my recommendation to you is that if you want cool season grass, kill the Bermuda with no apologies and with no mercy.

Also, if you are overseeding, I wouldn't bother with the KBG. If you are wanting to go that route, I think you are better off sodding or doing a renovation.


----------



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

@social port Yeah I have seen it spread already, I assume that when the septic tank was put in before we moved here the contractor put bermuda down because that seems to be ground zero. It has just migrated off of it to the ditch where it kind of stopped now slowly creeping down into the lawn.

I've done a little research and I think I'm going to try the tenacity, triclopyr and gly route. I have some extra tenacity sitting around so I was going to do 2 apps at 2oz tenacity with triclopyr, and maybe some miracle grow to get it into bermudas system and then hit it with 2 applications of gly 15 days apart. Then heavily overseed 30 days after the gly.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Richie0320 said:


> I've done a little research and I think I'm going to try the tenacity, triclopyr and gly route. I have some extra tenacity sitting around so I was going to do 2 apps at 2oz tenacity with triclopyr, and maybe some miracle grow to get it into bermudas system and then hit it with 2 applications of gly 15 days apart. Then heavily overseed 30 days after the gly.


That is an interesting approach. Three comments: Try to buy a glyphosate solution that does NOT contain Diquat (some Round Up varieties contain glyphosate AND diquat). Add a non-ionic surfactant to your glyphosate. And you can spray glyphosate just before overseeding if you need to hit the bermuda a third time.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

@alpine0000

He continues to battle bermuda even after a reno. Check out his lawn journal:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1039


----------



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

So I put my first application of Triclopyr down on my lawn. Did a 1oz app with Trimec on the lawn with really good results. Browned even the red sorrel right up, very happy with it. I also did a Triclopyr 3oz app on my bermuda grass in the front of my lawn. Browned alot of the bermuda, there is some that has managed to escape but I don't know if that was me applying it or not. Now the question...This is for 8500sqft thin TTTF with about 75% being bermuda

Do I triclopyr it again, and then overseed and see how it suppresses it.
or
Do I start my a glyphosate regimen until its time to overseed and just start new.


----------



## Richie0320 (Jun 2, 2018)

Finally got some time to do my fall plan.
Blanket sprayed glyphosate one last time over my bermuda reno area.

Scalped grass from 5 inches to 2 inches, raked everything up. (Bad idea for 36k of grass).

Double pass aerated yard

Hand seeded bare areas then overseeded the rest if the yard at I think 5lbs per 1000.

Now just to try and keep the bare areas wet since their close to the house and hope for rain with everything else.

Double pass aerated


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

You've been busy! How is it looking now?


----------

